# Female Cinnamon and Male Pastel ..



## Brierley (Oct 4, 2009)

I am right in thinking that this pair could produce pewters? If so what are the odds.

Cheers.


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

i think it's 

25% pewter
50% pastel or cinny
25% normal
: victory:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

25% pewter
25% pastel 
25% cinny
25% normal

chance per egg: victory:


----------



## Brierley (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for that cleared that one up for me.

Also I'm looking to buy another morph soon, hopefully a spider or fire. What would the outcomes be for Cinny to Spider, Cinny to Fire, Fire to Pastel, Spider to Pastel.

Cheers.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

cinny x spider

25% normal
25% spider
25% cinny
25% cinnabee

cinny x fire

25% normal
25% fire
25% cinny
25% not sure what cinny x fire is called?

fire x pastel

25% normal
25% pastel
25% fire
25% firefly

spider x pastel

25% normal
25% spider
25% pastel
25% bumblebee


----------



## Brierley (Oct 4, 2009)

Cheers buddy.

Fire x Fire = BEL's?

Spider x Spider is a no no isn't it?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Brierley said:


> Cheers buddy.
> 
> Fire x Fire = BEL's?
> 
> Spider x Spider is a no no isn't it?


yeah.

fire x fire will produce Black eyed Leucies as well as fires and normals.

Spider x spider is generally considered not the done thing because of the head wobble and the debated "fatal gene"


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

fire cinnys i think are a great combination, don't look that great in itself, but putting 2 of them together and get some great looking babies, i think theres alot of potential with those 2 morphs,


----------



## Brierley (Oct 4, 2009)

So a female normal and a fire male will potentially produce BELS? Then I can breed the male fire to the female cinny?


.. Cheers


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

markhill said:


> not sure what cinny x fire is called?


that'll be the 'firemon'...


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Brierley said:


> So a female normal and a fire male will potentially produce BELS?


nope...
BlakEL is a super (2 gene) fire, and can only be made if BOTH parents have the gene
fire x normal can only at best create a fire (single gene)


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Brierley said:


> So a female normal and a fire male will potentially produce BELS?
> 
> 
> .. Cheers


NO, to produce a Blue eye Lucy you need 2 Fires (or Fire x Mojave, Mojave x Mojave, etc..). You won't get one from a Normal x Fire mating as the Lucy is the Super form of these morphs & you need 2 genes, one from each parent to produce one.

If you had a Super Pastel & mated that to a Spider you would get 50% Bumblebees & 50% Pastels in the clutch (all chances per egg). A Super Pastel mated to a Normal will produce 100% Pastels.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

corny girl said:


> NO, to produce a Blue eye Lucy you need 2 Fires (or Fire x Mojave, Mojave x Mojave, etc..). You won't get one from a Normal x Fire mating as the Lucy is the Super form of these morphs & you need 2 genes, one from each parent to produce one.
> 
> If you had a Super Pastel & mated that to a Spider you would get 50% Bumblebees & 50% Pastels in the clutch (all chances per egg). A Super Pastel mated to a Normal will produce 100% Pastels.


fires make Black eyed Leucies not blue eyed

fire x fire= Black eyed leucy

Mojo x mojo= super mojo

lesser x lesser/mojo= blue eye

mojo x butter= blue eye

Butter x lesser= blue eye

Het Russo x het russo/butter/mojo/lesser= blue eyed


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

corny girl said:


> NO, to produce a Blue eye Lucy you need 2 Fires (or Fire x Mojave, Mojave x Mojave, etc..). You won't get one from a Normal x Fire mating as the Lucy is the Super form of these morphs & you need 2 genes, one from each parent to produce one.
> 
> If you had a Super Pastel & mated that to a Spider you would get 50% Bumblebees & 50% Pastels in the clutch (all chances per egg). A Super Pastel mated to a Normal will produce 100% Pastels.


 
fire has nothing to do with the blue eyed's
mojave x mojave is now called super mojo...


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

alan1 said:


> that'll be the 'firemon'...


seriously?

I couldn't find one, who called it that?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

markhill said:


> seriously?
> 
> I couldn't find one, who called it that?


seriously !!!
imo, someone who ran out of ideas :banghead:

here you go...


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Eric Davies calls his the "Burnt Cinnamon" I believe.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

alan1 said:


> fire has nothing to do with the blue eyed's
> mojave x mojave is now called super mojo...



Oops, still trying to take in what makes what :lol2:.


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Eric Davies calls his the "Burnt Cinnamon" I believe.


I like that . One of my aimns for the future as I have a nice little pair of young fires- not really keen on the lucys but was thinking to eventually use both mix in pewter, cinny & super pastel-gives some nice potential combos-I particularly like fireflies but that burnt cinnamon is smart :flrt:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

yep, two names for the same morph...

*now where have i heard that before?*


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

yardy said:


> I like that . One of my aimns for the future as I have a nice little pair of young fires- not really keen on the lucys but was thinking to eventually use both mix in pewter, cinny & super pastel-gives some nice potential combos-I particularly like fireflies but that burnt cinnamon is smart :flrt:



Cinny x Pastel (or Super Pastel) gives you Pewters, not Fireflies (Fireflies is Fire x Pastel or Super Pastel) i think? Still learning myself but pretty sure thats what makes a Firefly.


----------



## Brierley (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah Fire x Pastel makes Fireflys 

Not sure what to buy next to be honest.

Spider/Fire/Mojo.

Choices :lol2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Brierley said:


> Yeah Fire x Pastel makes Fireflys
> 
> Not sure what to buy next to be honest.
> 
> ...


Go for a Spider :flrt::flrt::flrt:. Mind Mojo's are very nice as are Fires, no go for a Spider (then you can go for Bees :flrt::flrt::flrt.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

corny girl said:


> Go for a Spider :flrt::flrt::flrt:. Mind Mojo's are very nice as are Fires, no go for a Spider (then you can go for Bees :flrt::flrt::flrt.


get all 3: victory:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

markhill said:


> get all 3: victory:


get 3 of all 3 !!!


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

OK... I still can't quite follow this... :blush:. Thinking of getting into ball pythons but I want to produce Blue eyed Leusistics mainly... What Hets, if there are any would I need to produce these? And what would the odds be?

Thanks in advance!
​


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

paulibabes said:


> OK... I still can't quite follow this... :blush:. Thinking of getting into ball pythons but I want to produce Blue eyed Leusistics mainly... What Hets, if there are any would I need to produce these? And what would the odds be?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You need to bred lesser/butter x lesser (cleanest leucys) or lesser x mojave..lesser x lesser give nicest results


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

What about russos?


----------

